
Calisphere - brudgers
https://calisphere.org/
======
blaser-waffle
Since the name doesn't explain it:

"Calisphere is a gateway to digital collections from California's great
libraries, archives, and museums. Discover over 1,275,000 images, texts, and
recordings—and counting."

Cool, but I haven't lived in CA in years and dgaf.

~~~
vcavallo
thanks for clarifying. I thought it had to do with the caliphate

------
SkyMarshal
Please write descriptive titles.

